# Firemouth Breeding



## Aqua56 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,
This is the first time any of my fish have actually bred, two of my firemouths seem to have laid eggs:










The only other fish that are in the tank are 2 kribensis. Should they be removed, and what should I feed the fry when they hatch?

Thanks


----------



## sabbath (May 23, 2010)

I'd remove the kribs. I start fry on new hatched baby brine shrimp, and move them to larger food according to growth.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Microworms are also good live food for tiny fry. Crushed/powdered flake is also acceptable, but I really like NLS .5 mm Grow pellets when they're large enough to eat those.


----------



## sabbath (May 23, 2010)

Another thing that is good in a fry tank is java moss. All kinds of micro critters for the fry to eat! I use the micro pellets (from kensfish) too.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Java moss is alright, but I prefer fast-growing plants like Najas or hornwort. They absorb ammonia and nitrates much better, helping to maintain water quality between partial changes.


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know Java Moss can grow pretty fast if it is in the right conditions.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Congrats! Yes, remove the kribs. Hornwart is good.


----------

